# Portland/milwaukie Game Thread



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay, let's hear some chatter out there!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Anybody hear if that root canal is going to keep Brandon out of the game tonight?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Where'd you hear this? I hope not.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

The Bucks are missing approx 72pts from their lineup. Damn! Injuries suck.

Edit..

PS Roy is starting.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Great start. LaMarcus' pass on the fast break to Udoka was nice. 

Where was Zbo on the fastbreak? He wasn't even anywhere near the camera from I saw.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Fastbreak Basketball. 

What a concept!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah, I was kidding about the root canal.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Yeah, I was kidding about the root canal.


:rocket: 

I hate you. 




haha.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nate should let Sergio loose in this game.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Zbo double teams Charlie Bell giving Gadzuric an easy dunk attempt and a foul on LaMarcus. Now Maglore is in the game. Ugh.

Roy is looking assertive.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

So what you're saying is LaMarcus was too slow on his rotation?


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I wish I could watch this game. Sucks that it's not on TV.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't even have radio here.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hate that LaMarcus actually tries to block shots and play defense. It really limits his court time. I wish he'd get with Zach so he could teach him how to let guys go to the basket untouched.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

will this football game end so i can go home and watch the game??????


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Antonio Harvey just called Magloire amphibious. wow. He had grabbed a board with his left hand.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> So what you're saying is LaMarcus was too slow on his rotation?


He was pretty far away from the play guarding his man. He had to hustle over to not give up the easy hoop. 

Zbo apparently thought Charlie Bell needed to be doubled. Not smart.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

nice 12 assists on 17 field goals. I like that. Tells me we are moving the basketball and not trying to go 1 on 1(5) all the time


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I hate that LaMarcus actually tries to block shots and play defense. It really limits his court time. I wish he'd get with Zach so he could teach him how to let guys go to the basket untouched.


2 fouls in 5 minutes = not knowing when to go for the block and when not to.

He'll only get 15 minutes (and give up 12 extra points, and put the team over the limit) playing that way.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> The Bucks are missing approx 72pts from their lineup. Damn! Injuries suck.


This line on NBA.com play-by-play says it all for the depleted Bucks:

Markota Substitution replaced by Ilyasova


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Bogus misses both ft's


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> 2 fouls in 5 minutes = not knowing when to go for the block and when not to.


Zbo often lets his man get past him pretty making the guy playing the C position scramble to to the hoop. I don't blame LaMarcus when he picks up a foul when helping on Zbo's guy driving to the hoop.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

rose garden pimp said:


> will this football game end so i can go home and watch the game??????


I know. I'm flipping back and forth. Why couldn't the Pats just blow out the Colts so I can get back to the Blazers?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Maris61....please check pms


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> 2 fouls in 5 minutes = not knowing when to go for the block and when not to.
> 
> He'll only get 15 minutes (and give up 12 extra points, and put the team over the limit) playing that way.




You're right, I'll send an email to the Blazers telling them to make him give up uncontested lay ups instead.....Like Zach does


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Raef still looks awful out there. I'd rather he stayed far away from the basket on offense and just try to spot up for the jumper. His post moves stink.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow, we are fianlly dominating a short handed east team at home...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Zbo often lets his man get past him pretty making the guy playing the C position scramble to to the hoop. I don't blame LaMarcus when he picks up a foul when helping on Zbo's guy driving to the hoop.


Gadzuric is their center=LaMarcus's man, but even if, doubling the shooter is standard D, requiring others to rotate. It's why Nash had a tough time shooting last game. LaMarcus will learn.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

way to not go for the jugular when we have the chance again


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

weeeeeeeeeeeee colts


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Gadzuric is their center=LaMarcus's man, but even if, doubling the shooter is standard D, requiring others to rotate. It's why Nash had a tough time shooting last game. LaMarcus will learn.


It was a bad play, but also a microcosm of Zbo's D this season.

Anyway, Colts win!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

FYI: KXL is streaming the game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

^^^^Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

We need a lift, time to put Sergio in.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

3:02 left in the 3rd and Jack gets his first assist.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

roy about to get career high


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

graybeard said:


> 3:02 left in the 3rd and Jack gets his first assist.


Just being careful.:lol:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wth is going on...wtf is raef doing in there..GRRR...still can't stop Boykins seems like...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jeez! This is too close. Jack and Zach are killing this.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

now mags is in the game...cmon nate!!!!!!!! where is joel or lma?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Are you kidding me???!!!!!! NO more KXL NOW!!!! WOW!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Maglore, Zbo and Jack on the floor at the same time is killing any ball movement.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Crap, with 3 minutes left in the game they shut off the stream.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

roy to the rescue.

also outscores foye who had 25 tonight :clap:


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Roy for 3!!!

Patterson is killing Zbo on the other end though.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

graybeard said:


> Crap, with 3 minutes left in the game they shut off the stream.


Thats BS!
ETA Just emailed the station manager to relay that thought to her. :mad2:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope BRoy gets 30!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Broy Aka The Natural Ices The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Che Che Chea!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Roy is so skilled offensively, sometimes its hard to believe he is a rookie


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Yeah Baby!!

Roy for All Star!!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Roy has ice water in the veins when crunch time comes. Nice to have a player like that on the Blazers finally!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Crap, with 3 minutes left in the game they shut off the stream.


I couldn't believe that! :rant: 

Oh well, Blazers win! :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

gg KXL i tuned in to hear ads for the last few minutes.... wtf!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> also outscores foye who had 25 tonight :clap:


Wow, Foye shot 5-6 on 3-pointers tonight. KG is also out of lineup so I doubt he keeps scoring at that clip.

Roy had a nice line: 28pts, 9 rebounds, 2 assists


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

A lot of Foye's mins were in garbage time. Awesome game by ROY.

Wooo! ZBo and Jack got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

> gg KXL i tuned in to hear ads for the last few minutes.... wtf!


You can Email the station manager here to tell her how you feel about that. I did.
http://www.kxl.com/feedback.aspx


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

lol... Sergio with 6 dimes in 12 minutes. That equals 24 per 48 minutes.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Roy for 3!!!
> 
> Patterson is killing Zbo on the other end though.


Ruben is their SF so who did he beat to get to Zach?

What with guarding their center *and* their small forward where does Zach find the time to score 19, get 12 boards and dish out 2 assists to Brandon?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

craigehlo said:


> Wow, Foye shot 5-6 on 3-pointers tonight. KG is also out of lineup so I doubt he keeps scoring at that clip.
> 
> Roy had a nice line: 28pts, 9 rebounds, 2 assists


Yeah, and he's 7-10 from deep over the last 3 games, while averaging 23/8/3. Not bad for a "bust". Nice to see him knocking down some triples - I wasn't sure he had that in him. If he can do that - the sky is the limit.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

wastro said:


> I couldn't believe that! :rant:
> 
> Oh well, Blazers win! :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


 I know, but it's still better to listen to 45 minutes of the game than none at all.:cheers:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

graybeard said:


> lol... Sergio with 6 dimes in 12 minutes. That equals 24 per 48 minutes.


And 48 minutes equals 4 games, according to Nate.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> A lot of Foye's mins were in garbage time.



i dunno when his points were, but he started the game


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Luckily you guys win, but what does serio have to do to get burn here? average 10apg in his 10mpg?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Mateo said:


> Luckily you guys win, but what does serio have to do to get burn here? average 10apg in his 10mpg?


Play better D probably. That's the only reason I could think that Nate would keep him from playing more.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Can anyone give me a run down on Martell? How did he look out there and where did most his points come from? I didn't get to see the game, thanks.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Tomorrow's postings will be the first time Sergio is officially "Qualified" for the official stats. At that point, anyone looking up assists/minute will see that Sergio is 2nd in the league behind Steve Nash - Sergio should be about 14.5 assists/48 tomorrow.

http://www.nba.com/statistics/playe...d=N&yearsExp=-1&sortOrder=5&splitDD=All Teams

The more public these numbers become, the harder it gets for Nate to sit him. Good stuff.

iWatas


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I'm confident that by this time next year Sergio will be our starting point guard. 

BTW, Tone just predicted that the blazers will play .500 ball in the second half of the season. Barring more injuries he could be right.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Mateo said:


> Luckily you guys win, but what does serio have to do to get burn here? average 10apg in his 10mpg?


It appears to me that Nate sees Sergio as a threat to Jack's PT at the PG spot, which he most definitely is, but for some reason Nate is protective about it.

Maybe a shrink is in order?

:whoknows:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

graybeard said:


> I'm confident that by this time next year Sergio will be our starting point guard.
> 
> BTW, Tone just predicted that the blazers will play .500 ball in the second half of the season. Barring more injuries he could be right.




Cool, did you hear Nate was getting fired?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

graybeard said:


> BTW, Tone just predicted that the blazers will play .500 ball in the second half of the season. Barring more injuries he could be right.


if that were probable we would have blown out the bucks tonight. mabye if nate tightens the rotation.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> It appears to me that Nate sees Sergio as a threat to Jack's PT at the PG spot, which he most definitely is, but for some reason Nate is protective about it.
> 
> Maybe a shrink is in order?
> 
> :whoknows:


 Nah, Nate is just protecting the rookie Sergio. Keep the pressure off the kid and keep him hungry.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

craigehlo said:


> Great start. LaMarcus' pass on the fast break to Udoka was nice.
> 
> Where was Zbo on the fastbreak? He wasn't even anywhere near the camera from I saw.


just got back from the game, and i was yellin at zbo to get his *** down the court!! he did not even cross the free throw on milwaukies side...it was 4 on 5 and like ive said it before...zach is truly the anchor of this team from running up and down the court and becoming the next phoenix suns team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I love Jack, but Sergio needs to play a lot more. I like Jack in the combo guard role. We were dominating the Bucks when we were moving the ball on offense and pushing the tempo. Then it stopped when ..... certain people .... came back into the game and held the ball too long. I think this team will be a lot of fun to watch if certain people are traded 



Brandon Roy is a freaking stud. Absolutely no question he should be R.O.Y.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> ...Then it stopped when ..... certain people .... came back into the game and held the ball too long. I think this team will be a lot of fun to watch if certain people are traded


I think you're on to something here.

A kinder, gentler way to put people down.

Speaking of _certain people_...

Some never learn:

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=334097&page=2


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Ruben is their SF so who did he beat to get to Zach?
> 
> What with guarding their center *and* their small forward where does Zach find the time to score 19, get 12 boards and dish out 2 assists to Brandon?



It's funny when people accuse you of leaving things out of posts, and then do it themselves. 

You forgot to mention that Zach also had 4 TO's and shot 7-19 from the field.


I wonder why it was that our "bigs" were in foul trouble all night long....well except for one. Could it be they were actually trying to stop someone defensively? 


Possitives from Zach tonight

Great pass to Roy on one play.
I saw him set a real screen to free up Jack for a lay in


I also noticed something that I want the non Zach bashers to look at the next game. The reason for this is to see if I'm just looking too hard at his faults.

Zach gets a lot of his rebounds coming down from the top of the key after his "rotation" man is by him. I realize I'm hard on Zach which is why I wanted to bring it to the prozachers


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I think you're on to something here.
> 
> A kinder, gentler way to put people down.
> 
> ...



LOL ugh.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

graybeard said:


> BTW, Tone just predicted that the blazers will play .500 ball in the second half of the season. Barring more injuries he could be right.


Not only that, he said they'd go 25-15 en route to a 42-40 record.

Sorry, Tone. Not gonna happen. Not even close.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Boykins scored 28 points, Charlie Bell had 23.

Probably Zach's fault.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I don't think math is one of Tone's strong suits. Going .500 the 2nd half of the season would give us a 36 win season.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Can anyone give me a run down on Martell? How did he look out there and where did most his points come from? I didn't get to see the game, thanks.


He hit his 3's and had one really nice drive to the hoop through the Bucks' defense. He didn't do much else but it was a nice glimmer of hope for his development.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Once again, an average PG abuses Jarrett Jack. Jack is not the PG of the future.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Boykins scored 28 points, Charlie Bell had 23.
> 
> Probably Zach's fault.


Not his fault. Letting Patterson get some easy point blank shots sure was though. Although it wasn't nearly as bad as the stinker he put on last time they played the Bucks and Rube torched Zbo for 26.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Look, expecting Z-Bo to guard the quicker Patterson is just plain silly - that's a horrible matchup - one that we used to abuse other teams with big PFs. Ruben is not someone he can stay with no matter how much he hustles - ala Jack and Boykins. I would argue, however, that Z-Bo made up for it with his points against Ruben.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was at the game tonight and Zach was getting killed under the basket. Roy could have had 40 points tonight if he could get a call. The Blazers have cleaned up their image and somebody needs to please let the refs know!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Not his fault. Letting Patterson get some easy point blank shots sure was though. Although it wasn't nearly as bad as the stinker he put on last time they played the Bucks and Rube torched Zbo for 26.


A small forward torched a power forward? How is that possible when the power forward didn't even guard the small forward?

More revisionist history from the Zach hate club.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Fork said:


> A small forward torched a power forward? How is that possible when the power forward didn't even guard the small forward?
> 
> More revisionist history from the Zach hate club.


Listening to the game and seeing some hilites Patterson did get by Zach a couple times near the end of the game. Why they have Zach guarding him or why no one came to help is another matter.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Considering Patterson was capable of playing PF here during Nate's last year, perhaps Milwaukee went with a small lineup that featured Patterson getting guarded by Randolph.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Can anyone give me a run down on Martell? How did he look out there and where did most his points come from? I didn't get to see the game, thanks.


You know how sometimes it seems as if he REALLY wants to get involved, break a sweat, and hustle his butt off, but he doesn't know how to do it within the context of the game (kinda like Outlaw used to do/occasionally does)?

Well tonight he plugged himself in nicely, especially with Sergio in. His stroke looked nice, and he benefitted from some early makes to give him confidence. Martell even got to the line (a sweet and-1, those who were there remember...)

I'd like to see what happens when Nate tells Sergio to set up Martell as the primary option in the second unit. Especially while Outlaw is out. Who knows if he'll get the same opportunity when Portland is back at full strength.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

For whatever reason, Udoka didn't play much tonight. Magloire and Raef were out there a lot, and if I'm Rube, I get by both of those guys and Zach too. 

I'm pleased we won the game, and I'll give Nate credit for doing what it took to win it, but I'm baffled as to why he thought playing Raef for 16 minutes was a good idea. His stat line actually looks decent, but from the stands he looked unbelievably awful. Like "I could do better than that" awful. 

barfo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> For whatever reason, Udoka didn't play much tonight. Magloire and Raef were out there a lot, and if I'm Rube, I get by both of those guys and Zach too.
> 
> I'm pleased we won the game, and I'll give Nate credit for doing what it took to win it, but I'm baffled as to why he thought playing Raef for 16 minutes was a good idea. His stat line actually looks decent, but from the stands he looked unbelievably awful. Like "I could do better than that" awful.
> 
> barfo


I think some of those minutes were within the context of a blowout. I wondered the same thing, though. Joel continues to sit. He must look bad in practice or something.

Ime was sitting because Martell was hitting the J.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah wonder who will be traded near the deadline, i missed the game sleeping.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mgb said:


> Listening to the game and seeing some hilites Patterson did get by Zach a couple times near the end of the game. Why they have Zach guarding him or why no one came to help is another matter.



Well MGB, I have your answers!

Ruben was playing PF tonight. Bogut is a legit threat at center and was playing well, so can't take another big guy off of him. PG tried to help, but Boykins burned them bad for doing it. So they decided to take their chances with Zbo on him 1 on 1 and Ruben flew by him like speeders going by a cop on highway 26.

Now as for other subjects posted: for the game and people predicting going .500 the rest of the season, if this game had been against anybody but a depleted Bucks team tonight, Portland would have got their teeth kicked in. .500 is a big reach.

Nates lineup blew chunks again tonight. They were fortunate that the lineups which forged the lead forged a big enough lead that Nates crappy lineups could not blow it. For the life of me I cannot figure out why when Sergio is in that Nate puts in slow guys with him. I also cannot fathom how the coach/management cannot see how Zbo hurts this offense when Jack only gets 1 assist in 3 quarters because there is no ball movement with the Zbo post up offense. 

If you want to be depressed, count how many times Zbo holds the ball for over 10 seconds without doing anything on offense per game. 

Zbo for Gasol? I would pull that trigger in a split second.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Nates lineup blew chunks again tonight. They were fortunate that the lineups which forged the lead forged a big enough lead that Nates crappy lineups could not blow it.


Just to be fair, and feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong, but isn't Nate responsible for _*all*_ the line-ups, regardless of how well they do or how much you like them?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Just to be fair, and feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong, but isn't Nate responsible for _*all*_ the line-ups, regardless of how well they do or how much you like them?




There's an outside chance he is upset that nate refuses to stick with the line ups that are working because he doesn't like to upset his veterans.

If Sergio, Roy, Ime, Aldridge, and whoever are playing well then sit everyone elses *** on the bench. When Zach plays well then they should ride him...which they do. Same with Dixon. When he's on then play him, when he's Juan then don't


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I was at the game last night and it amazed me at how quickly our tempo changed when we subbed Joel for Aldridge.

Suddenly, we're running fast breaks, getting easy baskets, running up the score... Then he proceeds to only get 13 minutes. I have no idea what he did wrong, but Aldridge definitely should be playing more basketball for this club.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Just to be fair, and feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong, but isn't Nate responsible for _*all*_ the line-ups, regardless of how well they do or how much you like them?


Ok lets be fair. How many minute of watching an 18 point lead being whittled down to 3 over a 12 minute span do you have to watch to figure out a lineup isn't working? Lets be more fair. How come LA wasn't brought back in even though he wasn't in foul trouble and had played excellent over the last 2.5 games. These stretches are killing the Blazers. Play the best talent. Not the oldest players.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Play the best talent. Not the oldest players.



The six oldest players on the team in order Raef, Ime, Jamaal, Dickau, Dixon, Joel.

I don't think Nate is making an effort to play the oldest players over the best talent.

I think it comes down to some posters and Nate disagreeing on how to develop young players.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I was at the game last night and it amazed me at how quickly our tempo changed when we subbed Joel for Aldridge.
> 
> Suddenly, we're running fast breaks, getting easy baskets, running up the score... Then he proceeds to only get 13 minutes. I have no idea what he did wrong, but Aldridge definitely should be playing more basketball for this club.



13 minutes, which is 1 minute MORE than Joel.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

porkchopexpress said:


> 13 minutes, which is 1 minute MORE than Joel.


And 13 minutes is LESS than 28.

He should be getting more PT regardless of what Joel gets.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The six oldest players on the team in order Raef, Ime, Jamaal, Dickau, Dixon, Joel.
> 
> I don't think Nate is making an effort to play the oldest players over the best talent.
> 
> I think it comes down to some posters and Nate disagreeing on how to develop young players.


It doesn't come down to disagreeing with how to develope young players. It comes down to wanting the Blazers to put the best team on the floor and win games. IMO it is not even close, Aldridge is better then Joel and Magloire. He was not in foul trouble. He should be in the game. Sergio was finding players for scores, and running the team well until he was teamed up with 2 slow guys who can't score, and don't play help defense. Even being a rookie Aldridge is better then Magloire even without any of the so called valuable "Experience". If all experience gets you is offensive fouls, travelling calls, missed shots, not running the floor and not helping on weak side defense, then we might as well play all rookies forever. 

Are we building the team around Magloire, or are we building the team around the future? If I heard just one piece of management say "We are building around Jamaal Magloire" I would go down and cancel my season tickets right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Well MGB, I have your answers!
> 
> Ruben was playing PF tonight. Bogut is a legit threat at center and was playing well, so can't take another big guy off of him. PG tried to help, but Boykins burned them bad for doing it. So they decided to take their chances with Zbo on him 1 on 1 and Ruben flew by him like speeders going by a cop on highway 26.
> 
> ...


You should also count how many times players without the ball make any movement giving him someone to pass it to which he does when they do or when someone comes over to set a pick, which Zach does all the time. Also take into account how many times he scores when he does that which is a lot.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MGB they aren't supposed to move. And yes that IS a problem. When Zbo gets the ball, even if he has a one on one, he often takes 5 seconds to even start his move(many times last night I counted over 10 before he even started to do something). Its like he has to plan it out while talking with Nate over a 2 way radio or something. See that is what is wrong. If he has one on one coverage, he has the green light, just make your move and go, don't sit there wasting the whole shot clock. Everybody has cleared out for him. They are standing where they are standing because we are running the offense through him. You have one one one coverage. They even move the passer out of the way to give him more room to operate. Don't sit there staring down your opponent and waiting for a double team to come. 

Secondly, Zbo is not a good passer out of the post. Period. He gets stuck, you are flat out screwed.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> You have one one one coverage.


That's a triple team, right?

barfo


----------

